# Playing with my Dutch's



## djluster (Aug 8, 2011)

I was having fun with a few of my dutch rabbits yesterday, the first one is Bugz in the strawberries, the next teo are Jasmine in the flowers and the last one is of Sapphire and her 3 week old kit Bullet.

Double Dutch Bugz







Double Dutch Jasmine













Double Dutch sapphire with Luster wabbitry's Bullet








I just love my Dutch "you can't beat the dutch"


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 8, 2011)

Handsome rabbits.  Excellent photos!   Yes I too love to play with my bunnies.   Lay on floor and they love to climb all over you.    Unfortunately way to humid and too many mosqitos to play safely outdoors right now.  Can't wait for the first chill!  Looking forward to getting Us and the bunnies outside.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 8, 2011)

Awww....Too Cute!


----------



## manybirds (Aug 8, 2011)

Do u show ARBA? those look like nice patterned dutch's.


----------



## djluster (Aug 8, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Do u show ARBA? those look like nice patterned dutch's.


Yes I show arba, as well as breed best I can to standards and quality. I just started showing in June of this years as well as breeding it I's alot of fun. The black on is my one of 2 herd bucks and the blue one jasmine I's only 5 months so she is just one of my Jr show does for now. In October she will be bred along with another doe. Dutch's are so much fun Atleast in my opinion plus it is a chalange to try and get a perfectly marked Dutch that also has great type


----------



## manybirds (Aug 8, 2011)

djluster said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what u meen about markings. One of the two breeds i raise is and english spot and there just as hard if not harder to get that pattern. ~yawn~ got to get to bed.


----------



## gaited horse (Aug 10, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> djluster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am kinda starting in Dutch I was giving a little tort doe rescue that I'm starting to show.
I would love to bred her but I don't have the cage space.

What varitiy Spots do you raise Manybirds?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just started raising this breed not to long ago so i am starting with black and blue and i want to add some chocolate. u know the basic easy to raise colors. i do like the gold but it's really hard to raise and i wont try until i've been raising them for a little while. I also like lilac. but i will only do that with time. i will get more stock at this years ARBA covention.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

I think English Spots are interesting!  Love the big solid color ears, eyes and nose!   Isn't it the spots on the back that need to be PERFECT pattern for showing?   That would drive me crazy.  You have more guts than I do trying.  I haven't decided what breed yet.  Looking at Hollands.   I'm trying right now to stay small (space).  

Good Luck finding the stock you want.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I think English Spots are interesting!  Love the big solid color ears, eyes and nose!   Isn't it the spots on the back that need to be PERFECT pattern for showing?   That would drive me crazy.  You have more guts than I do trying.  I haven't decided what breed yet.  Looking at Hollands.   I'm trying right now to stay small (space).
> 
> Good Luck finding the stock you want.


It's the chalenge that attracts me. you get them as close to perfect as you can.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww... Too cute!


----------

